# Want to start a SW tank



## Viper007 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello  i am not new to the hobby (fw) but have been looking into the SW side for awhile now...i've been looking on CL daily looking for a sweet deal...found a nice 150g with nice stand and canopy with lighting and some XP3 filters but asking 1500 for it. Not sure if its a good deal but looks real nice. Question is for a 150g tank is it neccessary to run a sump or is there other filtration i could use? I would definetly be doing more research before doing anything but would like a tank to start. I have WAY more questions but this will be a good start  
Thanks for any input!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Jumping straight to a 150g is going to be very expensive. 150lbs of live rock is going to set you back several hundred dollars. And $1500 is far too much. Sounds like CL tank is fw which will require drilling and building an overflow box to do a sump. There really aren't any HOB skimmers that would work well for a tank that size. A decent insump skimmer will be at least a couple hundred for that size. You're much better off waiting till you find a complete setup including reef-ready tank. Getting a fw big tank and then converting it is a PITA.

BTW, after the 10th, I'll have some free time if you want to come and talk reef.


----------



## Viper007 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply SF  i would like to start with a big tank just from what i've seen everyone is always upgrading after they buy a small tank and as well as i've heard they are more forgiving in regards to the water parameters. I know it will cost big $$$ but it will be done over a long period of time...i have my FW tanks to keep my going  ...i think my best bet is to try and get a complete SW tank all ready to go...i wish i bought the other one i saw last week for almost the same tank but under $1000...

As for the reef talk, i'm always looking for information and happy to hear from anyone but dont get much time away from the family...lol...but please feel free to give me your 2 cents &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...eds-28/fs-210-gallon-compelte-sw-setup-30162/


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Now that is a sweet deal (210 g complete) 
Yeah dont be afraid to ask ANY question you have regarding SW. There are alot of helpful SW people on here who would love to share their knowledge, me being one...


----------



## Viper007 (Jul 24, 2012)

That would have been a nice tank  thanks for the help and i'm sure i'll have many a question once i do find that perfect tank...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

FS: 210 complete setup - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board

BaoBeiZhu on this site. The 210g reef-ready is still available.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> FS: 210 complete setup - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board
> 
> BaoBeiZhu on this site. The 210g reef-ready is still available.


I seen this one in person, it's nice and it's a good deal.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> I seen this one in person, it's nice and it's a good deal.


Times 2 on this one


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

if you decide on a sandbed make sure you put your first layer of rocks in first
and then your sand. save yourself from getting falling rocks later
barb


----------

